# Wood Burning Stoves



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi
Does anyone have a Ferroli Termonice Ceramica stove or similar that runs a boiler for hot water if need be and if so do you know
A) where to but a seal for the log burner door?
B) are they straight forward to maintain?
C) is it safe to pull out to clean etc?
Any help would be most appreciated
Thanks
Rob


----------

